# Quicktime VR Panoramen



## thebook (31. Juli 2003)

Kann mir jemand ein paar Tips geben, wie ich Quicktime VR's erstelle?

Habe bisher nur einiges für den Mac gefunden. Ich bräuchte soetwas aber für den PC. Wie man das ganze aufnimmt weiss ich wohl. Mir fehlt nur ein Tip zu einem Top-Tool für diese Aufgabe.

Vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe!

Gruss Mark


----------



## ruhrkeule04 (6. August 2003)

hallo,

für den windows rechner kann ich folgendes programm empfehlen:

http://www.vrtoolbox.com/vrthome.html

lade dir mal die demo runter und probiere es einfach aus.

um "richtige" panomramen erstellen zu können, braucht man allerdings einen panoramakopf für ein stabiles stativ - z.b. 
kaidan (sind aber nicht billig!)

viel erfolg!


----------



## nameless (6. Januar 2004)

Apropos billig,
Software für qtvr unter 300euro wirds wohl nicht geben oder?

Falls jemand eine Alternative kennt, ich bin für alles dankbar.

xxx


----------

